# New Jackson Banner Day



## MetalDaze (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been a huge Jackson fan since....well, for as long as I can remember  Now that I've managed to get a few in my collection, I wanted to find a banner to show off my Jackson pride 

After not finding anything online, I even checked with a dealer, but no mas. 

So, I found a vector image of the Jackson logo and an online sign shop to print one on 18mil fabric. It's 2' x 4' and I think it turned out really well. 

Here it is:


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2012)

Great collection man! bad ass banner


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 7, 2012)

I need one


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome. Really liking that red SL2.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a pretty epic shot!


----------

